

The Twelve-Factor App - hikz
http://12factor.net/

======
tempodox
For the inexperienced, it might be informative to have a list of the most
common mistakes & errors.

But then, you also can see at once that this post came directly from the Dark
Ages when people believed in silver bullets named “Methodology”. The post even
mentions Martin Fowler's bestiary (Patterns of Enterprise Application
Architecture) as an inspiration. So don't say you haven't been warned...

------
rubiquity
This document is largely an artifact from Heroku's early days with a purpose
to get people to bend deploying their applications to the way Heroku wants you
to deploy your applications. Some of the points are good (use environment
variables) but others are blatantly in Heroku's best interests and not yours
(preferring process forking on a company that charges by RAM... Hmmmm).

